# Puppy food



## aryiman (Jan 11, 2006)

What should I get for my maltese that is going to be 10 weeks old when I get him?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Please read this from http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/12weekrule.htm about why you should wait a few more weeks to bring your puppy home:

Why is there a 12-week-old rule about selling a Maltese puppy? Have you ever wondered why it is fine to place a large breed puppy at 8 weeks old as opposed to a small breed puppy? Why does the American Maltese Association code of ethics require a Maltese puppy be 12 weeks of age before they are placed in homes? There are many reasons!! I am going to compare lab puppies to Maltese puppies because I have had experience with both breeds in hopes of making it more easily understandable as to why this "12-week-old" rule exists for Maltese and many other "toy" breeds.
At birth there is not a lot of difference.......both litters depend on their moms for food, comfort, and heat. Shortly there after the differences start to become very apparent. A litter of three week old lab puppies are up playing and maneuvering around pretty well and are usually 3 pounds or more in weight. They are also getting their teeth and starting to eat gruel. A litter of Maltese puppies at three weeks of age have an average weight of 13.5 ounces and are just barely starting to get up on their legs and maneuver around readily....they have very little coordination at this point.

By four weeks old a lab litter is usually weaned from their mom. Maltese puppies at 4 weeks old are still very dependant on their mom's for nourishment although at this point I have moved the water bowl down for them to lap and they do lick at mom's food.

By eight weeks there is a drastic difference between a litter of lab puppies and a litter of Maltese puppies. Eight week old lab puppies usually have their teeth now and are eating puppy food. They are also much larger at this point with an average weight of between 20 to 25 pounds. They also seem to be mentally more mature at this point to me and are able to go to their new homes. In many cases, my Maltese puppies do not even have teeth and are still nursing their moms at eight weeks old.

At eight weeks old my Maltese puppies whose "average" weight is 1 pound 9 ounces usually start to get teeth and when those tiny needle sharp teeth start to come in is when Mom decides it is time to wean. This is a very important and scary time for Maltese puppies. They are used to having a milk bar provided for them and many do not really want to eat that nasty old gruel. Since a Maltese puppy is still very small, normally less than 2 pounds, they are also in danger of getting hypoglycemia which is caused by them not eating enough. This can be a very dangerous time for a Maltese puppy since hypoglycemia can result in seizures and even death if not taken care of immediately. This is also the normal time when a Maltese puppy starts to learn about puppy etiquette from it's mom and any other adults around and from playing with siblings, if there is more than one puppy in the litter. They learn about appropriate doggy behavior at this point. This is very important for the future well being and mental stability of this Maltese puppy. Maltese puppies learn some valuable lessons in the weeks after weaning, including how to get along with other dogs, and that biting hurts. These are lessons, all learned in puppy play, that no dog should be without. Some of the most important lessons in life, a puppy will learn from it's mom and siblings. They NEED this time with their mom and littermates!! 

An eight week old Maltese puppy may or may not be ready for it's first puppy shot. Resent studies on vaccination have proven that vaccinations given to a nursing puppy are basically worthless. They need to be weaned for that vaccination to do what it is supposed to do. My Maltese puppies are usually just receiving their first puppy shot sometime between 8 and 10 weeks old. 

So if you are looking for a well rounded Maltese puppy that is going to easily adapt into your life style and home with the least amount of problems, that Maltese puppy should be at least 12 weeks old when you bring it into your home....no exceptions!!!!

If a person/breeder is trying to sell you a Maltese puppy that is under 12 weeks old, or heaven forbid, a Maltese puppy that is 8 weeks old or younger, that person is either extremely unknowledgeable of the Maltese breed as a whole or that person does not have the best interests of their Maltese puppies at heart. Either way, in my opinion, you should steer clear of a person such as this since they are considered to be, in my opinion, unethical and/or disreputable Maltese breeders.

No "reputable" breeder is going to sell you a 
Maltese puppy that is under 12 weeks old!!!!


----------



## aryiman (Jan 11, 2006)

actually the lady that is selling me the puppy has had over 3 litters with her dog. i asked her about the 12 week and she said that she has had good results with letting them take them home at 10 weeks. if its 12 weeks why do the pet stores around here in indiana sell them at 10 weeks?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> actually the lady that is selling me the puppy has had over 3 litters with her dog. i asked her about the 12 week and she said that she has had good results with letting them take them home at 10 weeks. if its 12 weeks why do the pet stores around here in indiana sell them at 10 weeks?[/B]



Because the pet stores are puppy mills!! I wish I had known this before I got my Pacino at 10 weeks, I still have a bit of a problem with his playful nipping!!

The 12 week rule is a very good rule to stick with!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Your breeder should tell you what she is currently feeding him. If it is a quality food then I would stick with it. If not, I would gradually change him over. Do you know what he is currently eating? Whatever you decide it should be a small kibble so that little baby teeth can crunch it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142864
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And puppy millers are notorious for falsifying the actual ages of the puppies they sell to pet shops. Read this:

http://www.nopuppymills.com/index.php?page=mondayspups

The 12 Week Rule is also #8 on the American Maltese Association's Code of Ethics.

Code of Ethics

1. As a member of the American Maltese Association, I will breed to the ideals of the Maltese standard and will act in accordance to the objectives and purposes of the AMA. I will abide by and uphold the principles of the Club's Constitution and this code of Ethics.

2. I will keep alert for and endeavor to control or eradicate inherited problems that are particular to my breed. I will strive to screen my breeding stock for hereditary problems.

3. If any of my Maltese need to be euthanized, it will be done in a most humane manner by a veterinarian. It will not be done at a dog pound, humane society, or experimental lab, nor will they be left alive at any of these places.

4. I will provide adequate diet and exercise, and veterinary care and supervision during gestation, whelping and lactation.

5. I will not knowingly deal with dog wholesalers, retailers, or unethical dog breeders, not supply dogs for raffles, "give away" prizes, or other such projects.

6. I will keep accurate breeding and stud records as required by AKC.

7. My puppies will receive quality health care and nutrition. They will be handled regularly, properly socialized, and accustomed to human contact.

8. I will not sell a puppy before it has been given a veterinarian health examination and has received at least one inoculation against distemper, hepatitis and parvo. A puppy will remain in my possession until at least 12 weeks of age.
9. I will provide pet buyers with written details on feeding, general care and nutrition and a health record with data on veterinary attention.

10. I will provide limited registration on puppies sold as pets or have signed spay-neuter agreements.

11. I will not speak with dishonor of another member or seek to impair the reputation of another breeder. I will be courteous and helpful to people who contact me regarding dog information.

12. While staying in a hotel/motel during specialty shows and all-breed shows, I will obey the rules, regulations and policies pertaining to dogs. Upon proof of violations, I assume the risk of suspension from the AMA with a letter of grievance filed with the AKC recommending disciplinary action.

13. I understand that failure to comply with this Code of Ethics will subject me to possible suspension or expulsion from the AMA.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> actually the lady that is selling me the puppy has had over 3 litters with her dog. i asked her about the 12 week and she said that she has had good results with letting them take them home at 10 weeks. if its 12 weeks why do the pet stores around here in indiana sell them at 10 weeks?[/B]


Pet stores a lot of times get their puppies from puppy brokers, who get the puppies from puppy mills. A lot of times the puppies are taken from their mother when they are only 4/5 weeks old, which is way to young. Just another reason why a lot of pet store puppies have medical and behavior problems.


----------



## Janice29 (Jan 9, 2006)

well, I got my pup at 8 weeks, which is way worse than 10. what is done is done.... Anyhooo, to answer your food question, I have had my yorkie and my maltese on 1/2 royal canin puppy 33, and 1/2 chicken soup puppy. I am going to switch them over to Merrick's Puppy Plate.....
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/detail.php?c=14&s=20280
and this is good reading as well.....
http://www.glycemic.com/press_releases.htm


----------

